# Freeriden in Bonn(Venusberg)



## D.S.G (7. März 2005)

Nabend, 
ich suche noch gute Single Trails am Venusberg. Auf dem Single Trail sollten möglichst viele Drops (Wurzeln, Kicker etc.) sein (alles natura). Gibt es da was( die Frage ist auch an unsere Kolegen von der CC Fraktion gerichtet!)? Kennt jemand den "light" Single Trail vom Dorint Hotel( der geht direkt an einen Kitter lang)?

Mfg David


----------



## talybont (7. März 2005)

evtl. das Melbtal, am Meltbad vorbei runter nach Poppelsdorf/Endenich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.S.G (7. März 2005)

meinst du den Weg mit den Hokz Brücken? Oder der kleine SchleichPfad nach dem Krankenhaus (unterhalb des Venusbergs), der nach Poppelsdorf(City) geht?


----------



## talybont (7. März 2005)

ersten


----------



## D.S.G (8. März 2005)

der weg ist aber nur zum runter heizen- Was gibts noch?


----------



## BeroBionicon (20. Februar 2011)

Am Venusberg gibt's einige Stellen an denen man gut Fahren kann! Den Hang hinunter Richtung Kessenich / Dottendorf zeigen sich ein paar Singletrails und Kicker...
War heute da, hab noch 4 nette Biker dort getroffen, falls einer von euch vieren das hier liest, bitte melden!


----------



## Dirty Rufus (21. Februar 2011)

Ja Ja, das ist das ne gute abfahrt  nach Kessenich runter aber da herscht auch reger Fußgängerverkehr und unten spielen häufig Kinder. Mann sollte auf jeden fall in einer kleinen Gruppe mit Streckenposten fahn. Hält einem unnötigen stress vom gummi. von zwischenfällen der unangenehmen art wurde ja schon berichtet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434861&page=25


----------



## BeroBionicon (21. Februar 2011)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Mann sollte auf jeden fall in einer kleinen Gruppe mit Streckenposten fahn. Hält einem unnötigen stress vom gummi. von zwischenfällen der unangenehmen art wurde ja schon berichtet:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434861&page=25



jo, offiziell ist die Strecke auch gesperrt. Direkt neben der Strecke ist auch ein Waldkindergarten...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2011)

...........in dem ich vor vielen Jahren auch groß geworden bin. Damals haben wir als Pänz schon in dem kleinen Waldstück unterhalb der Strecke gespielt  Also dort ist wirklich äußerste Vorsicht geboten !! Und "offiziell" war die nie und wird diese auch nie werden.........wie sollen denn bitte Streckenposten aussehen....mit Trillerpfeifen ?? Es wird nun mal keine Downhill Strecke werden und damit sollten wir uns abfinden. Ich fahre da auch gerne rasant runter, aber immer mit dem Wissen, das um jeder Ecke jemand auftauchen könnte.........deshalb immer mit Hirn da runter, sonst wird das nix mit Nächstenliebe beim Radsport !!


----------



## Marc B (21. Februar 2011)

Der Weg runter zum Wiesengrund (wo die Kinder spielen) ist übrigens nicht am Venusberg, sondern am Kahlenberg  Ja, da muss man echt rücksichtsvoll sein und den Weg bei Nässe auch meiden, sonst leidet der Boden arg.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## TypMitBart (15. März 2011)

Mahlzeit. 
War am So. da...war schon recht viel los und auch der "neue" Eingang "versperrt" bzw. die Schranke verschoben. 
Einen Herren habe ich dort auch schon zum 2ten mal getroffen,er schob dieses mal sein Fitnessbike den Weg rauf und witzelte, dass es ja Bergab lustiger sei... (das 1ste mal hab ich ihn mit seinem Hund dort getroffen und nicht umgefahren ) Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie man den anderen Waldbenutzern begegnet.

@ berobionicon: Wie gehts? "Verletzung" kuriert? Greetz, der Grüne POC Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ds.bn (28. Oktober 2011)

hi ich grad den fred mal aus. nach knapp 6 jahren der abstinenz will ich zurück zum bike sport und muss hier feststellen das sich aufm venusberg richtig viel getahn hat =)auch das video vom typmitbart is der knaller wo is der spot aufm venusberg ? 

die abfahrt nach kessenich kenn ich glaub ich auch noch is der einstieg in der nähe vom dorint da oben?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2011)

Getan ja, aber obs auch gerne gesehen ist ?..............die Antworten auf manch deiner Fragen bekommst du hier öffentlich wohl weniger....."hoffe ich"......denn dann ist es schnell vorbei und deine Abstinenz geht weiter


----------



## TypMitBart (2. November 2011)

Nene, öffentlich nix...
@ds.bn, du hast ne PN...ansonsten hau doch jmdn aus diesem Thread zum fahren an...
Bin selber nicht mehr in Bn, nur noch am WE und solange das Bike meiner Freundin noch nicht steht, auch nur ohne MTB...


----------



## Dirty_Achim (2. November 2011)

Könntest du mir bitte auch 'ne PM schicken? Ich fahr seit Ewigkeiten nur den einen Trail, der in dottendorf endet und den Anlieger beinhaltet... 

Danke


----------



## ds.bn (2. November 2011)

Dirty_Achim schrieb:


> Könntest du mir bitte auch 'ne PM schicken? Ich fahr seit Ewigkeiten nur den einen Trail, der in dottendorf endet und den Anlieger beinhaltet...
> 
> Danke



hi achim =) ich würde mich auch über ne m freuen welchen trail du meinst =) weil anlieger klingt gut =)


----------

